# Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur



## el.Lucio (28. März 2017)

N'abend zusammen.

Ich hab da ein Problem mit Perückenbildung bei meinen Rollen. Habe verschiedene Rollen mit verschiedenen schnüren bespult und nun beim Werfen öfter ne Perücke.

Liegt das daran dass die Schnur zu locker aufgespult wurde oder eher am Drall der das aufspulen verursacht.

Wäre klasse wenn mir da wer nen Tipp geben könnte.


|wavey:


----------



## viktanna (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Kann sein dass du zuviel Schnur auf der Spule hast. Das habe ich bei meiner Shimano Technium gehabt. Du sollst nich über die Abwurfkante aufspulen. Denn beim auswerfen springt die Schnur von der Abwurfkante gerne ab, dabe bildet sich in der lose gewordenen Kringeln Knoten. 
Kann natürlich auch durch zu locker aufgepulte Schnur kommen, ist aber einfach zu lösen, nimm dir ein leichtes Futterkorb, wirf aus und holl es ein bevor das Körbchn den Grund erreicht hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Da musst du schon mehr Infos geben.
Rolle Typ
Schnur Typ, Durchmesser
Selbst aufgespult, wie?
Bereits da verdrallt?
Mach mal ein Foto von der Rolle


----------



## el.Lucio (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

An zuviel Schnur kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, hab da schon bissel Platz gelassen. Aber danke für den Tip mit dem Futterkorb. Werd ich mal machen #6


----------



## el.Lucio (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Hab da ne spro passion mit na Chinaschnur und ne Ryobi Zauber mit Daiwa j braid. Bei beiden das gleiche Problem. 

Mach gleich mal Bilder....

Sodele, Bilder von den Rollen und der aufspulhilfe


----------



## Purist (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Liegt das daran dass die Schnur zu locker aufgespult wurde oder eher am Drall der das aufspulen verursacht.



Kann beides sein- jede Stationärrolle verursacht immer Drall der Schnur beim einkurbeln-  oder aber ein zu niedriges Wurfgewicht und Wind oder der Köder selbst. Was wirfst du denn damit aus?


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Hast du einen Tönnchenwirbel in der Montage? Der verhindert Drall. Ich mach beim Stahlvorfach immer einen dran. Ich angele nicht mit Fluorocarbon.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Ja tönnchenwirbel hab ich auch dran.bisi jetzt hab ich damit nur mefoblinker gehn Horizont geworfen. Wird natürlich ordentlich durchgezogen bei jedem Wurf. Haben so zwischen 20 und  30 gr alle, an einer yasei aspius.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Dann ist sie wohl zu locker aufgespult. Ein schweres Grundblei oder einen Tieflaufwobbler anhängen, rausballern und unter Zug aufspulen.
Die Ringe sind in Ordnung an deiner Rute? Hast du die mal kontrolliert?


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Ausgleichsscheiben raus oder drunter  ( gibt's die für die Rolleb?)
 und dann

  Schnur runter und neu aufspulen, das sieht aus wie viele Würfe , mal kurz mal lang und dann locker aufgespult,


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Vom Wind kann es auch kommen, wie mein Namensvetter 996 schreibt. Soll ja ganz gut ziehen an der Küste


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Kann auch an der individuellen Wurftechnik liegen - je mehr lose Klänge nach dem Bügelschließen aufgenommen werden, desto höher das Perückenrisiko.

Wenn dann noch Wind und/oder weiches (8-fach-) Geflecht und/oder ein zu hoher Spulenfüllstand hinzukommen, gleich zweimal.

Da sitzen dann trotz evtl. Zugköder-Einsatz immer noch lockere Klänge auf der Spule - über die wird dann sozusagen nur etwas "fester drübergecrankt".

Wobei sich diese festeren Top-Wicklungen unter Köderzug dann schon beim Reindrehen in ihre darunter befindlichen "Locker-Kollegen" einschneiden können (insbesondere bei feiner Schnur). Vor allem, wenn dann auch noch Hänger etc. hinzukommen.

Und wenn es diese loseren "Anfangsklänge" dann bei einem vergleichsweise weiteren und/oder aggressiveren Wurf wieder mit runterreißt, hat man potenziell buchstäblich den Salat.

Da nützt auch eine anständig feste Erstbespulung nix, wenn dann wieder "Lockerheit" in den obersten Schichten evtl. beim eigentlichen Werfen erzeugt wird.

Daher darauf achten, dass die Schnur vor dem Kurbel-Beginn möglichst gestrafft ist bzw. dann wieder möglichst fest auf die Spule kommt. 

Wozu z. B. auch eine sorgsam dosierte "Fingerbremse" vor dem Ködereinschlag (zwecks Schnurbogen-Reduzierung) beitragen kann.

Allgemeine Potenziell-Perücken-Faktoren (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit sowie ggf. auch in Kombination zu betrachten):

- Zu lockere Erstbespulung oder maschinelle Ladenbespulung ohne Berücksichtigung der Rollen-Eigenwicklung
- Zu hoher Spulenfüllstand
- Zu weiches Geflecht
- Zu starker Wind
- Zu leichte Köder (vor allem in Verbindung mit dafür zu dicker Schnur)
- Zu wenig gestraffte Schnur vor Kurbel-Beginn
- Eventueller Drall (z. B. durch miese Wirbel, defektes Schnurlaufröllchen etc.)
- Schlechte Schnurverlegung


----------



## dreampike (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Ja, das häßliche "Pfling" beim Auswerfen kann einem durch Mark und Bein gehen. Meist dauert es ein paar Minuten, bis man die Schnurverwicklungen oder Verknotungen aufgetüdelt hat - oder man schweren Herzens zur Schere greifen muss...

Ich sehe es wie Pirschhirsch, am häufigsten entstehen diese Verknotungen, wenn ich die ersten oder die letzen Meter zu locker aufspule. Kommen auf lockere Klänge festere drauf, kann die Schnur sich leicht daran verhaken und schon "pflingt's". 
Seitdem mir das aufgefallen ist und ich beim Spinnfischen darauf achte, die Schnur durchgängig unter Spannung einzuholen, höre ich das "Pfling" beim Auswerfen viel seltener. Außerdem schaue ich mir die Spule vor jedem Auswurf kurz an, ob irgendwo eine Schlaufe herausschaut. Falls ja, die Schnur runterziehen und unter Zug aufwickeln.  100% vermeiden lassen sich diese Verwicklungen aber nicht, man passt ja auch nicht ständig auf wie ein Luchs...

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass die Ursache für Perücken- wie bei Nylonschnüren - an der Verdrallung der Schnur liegt. Zumindest deutet für mich nichts darauf hin, die Schnur springt nicht runter und sie verkringelt sich nicht, wenn sie ohne Spannung ist. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## el.Lucio (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

#6 danke euch schonmal für die nützlichen infos. Werd mal aufm sportplatz mit einem Blei neu aufspulen und dann mal unter Berücksichtigung der infos hier beobachten was passiert.

|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

@ dreampike:

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich nach diversen 8-fach-Ausflügen nun wieder fast komplett bei vergleichsweise relativ steifen 4-fach-Leinen bin.

Bei denen muss man im Vergleich zu super weichem 8-fach-Geflecht weniger aufpassen.

Ich persönlich finde möglichst stressfreie Bedienung plus Verlässlichkeit bei einer Schnur weitaus wichtiger als ein paar Meter Wurfweite oder gar Geräusche.

Denn Tüddel entwirren kostet wertvolle Angelzeit. Zudem ist 8-fach vergleichsweise teurer.


----------



## fischbär (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Da hast Du wahrscheinleich einfach auch Pech. Es gibt bei den Chinaschnüren, welche zu dem Problem neigen. Die JBraid ist ebenfalls so ein Kandidat. Drall ist es eher nicht. Ich habe völlig verdrallte Schnüre, die ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Folge dem Rat, die Schnur mal mit einem ordentlichen Blei auszuwerfen und dann aufzuspulen (nass). Sollte das Problem etwas vermindern.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kann auch an der individuellen Wurftechnik liegen - je mehr lose Klänge nach dem Bügelschließen aufgenommen werden, desto höher das Perückenrisiko.
> 
> Genau dies ist der häufigste Grund bei "Gewaltwürfen" #6
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobster (29. März 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> *- Zu wenig gestraffte Schnur vor Kurbel-Beginn
> *


 
 Die Ursache (cause n' effect  ) liegt sehr häufig
 in dem(n) obigen, vom gepirschten Hirsch genannten  !
 Faulenzer Methode ist auch ein gutes Beispiel :m

 Mit hilft dann genialer Weise:
*Psychisch *- is ja kein Knoten, sondern nur Schlaufen 
*Physisch *- Zahnstocher aus Titan #6 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3st-Titan-Za...663505?hash=item41b848f5d1:g:aEMAAOSwNyFWg6rK


----------



## el.Lucio (4. April 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

So, hab die Schnur gestern mal auf ner nassen Wiese ausgelegt und wieder straff aufgespult. Erster Test am Wasser war schonmal positiv.
Bis jetzt keine Perücken mehr. War wohl zu locker aufgespult.

Danke an alle #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Perücken bei geflochtener Schnur*

Is' ja super wenn sich Besserung zeigt,
das lockere Einkurbeln kann schon sehr lästig werden und man muss sich erstmal dazu dressieren sowas konsequent zu vermeiden ... :q




el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hab da ne spro passion mit na Chinaschnur und ne Ryobi Zauber mit Daiwa j braid. Bei beiden das gleiche Problem.


Man sieht hier sehr gut dass die beiden schon anders wickeln, wobei bei der Passion auf der Unterkante eine Lücke entstanden ist, das ist auch doof.

Die Zauber wickelt in flacherem Kreuzungswinkel, die Passion kreuzt stärker wie eine Daiwa, das kann man sehen.
Stärke Kreuzung ist auf jeden Fall sicherer gegen Perücken, auch bei relativ lockerer Aufspulung, da sich die Schnurklänge leichter voneinander ablösen. Gering gekreuzte Wicklungen haben gerne die Tendenz "die Nachbarn mitzunehmen".

Deswegen muss man bei Zauber RedArc und Konsorten entweder sehr diszipliniert für die Schnurspannung sorgen, oder ohne Fussel-Geflechtschnur auskommen und die mit Monofil oder Fusionschnur oder Monotec einsetzen.


----------

